# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Core >  موازی کاری تیم  Frontend و Backend

## shahab_ksh

با سلام

آیا میشه بطور کامل  Frontend و Backend  رو جدا کرد ؟

برای این کار باید تیم Backend   چی رو در اختیار تیم Frontend قراربده

و تیم Frontend باید با چه مباحثی آشنا باشه ؟

----------


## firebox

توی اپلیکیشن هایی که fron-tend و back-end جدا هستن ،‌ ارتباط بین front-end و back-end از طریق  REST API هست.
برای مثال من یک اپلیکیشن بلاگ دارم ،‌back-end با go (یا هر زبان دیگه ای) نوشته شده ، front-end هم با ReactJS.
حالا اگر از بخواهم توی React لیستی از مطالب رو نشون بدم ، باید یک درخواست (api/blog/list) به سمت back-end بفرستم ، محتوا رو دریافت کرده ، نشون شون بدم.

توی این معماری ، تنها چیزی که مهمه عدم تغییر بدون اطلاع API سمت back-end هست.
اینکه تیم front-end باید چه مباحثی اشنا باشه ، بستگی به پلتفرم توسعه یا کتابخانه ای که میخواهن ازش استفاده کنن،
 مثلا برای وب کتابخانه هایی مثل  ReactJS, VueJS, Angular محبوب هستن، البته الزامی به استفاده از کتابخانه ها نیست، با استفاده از جاوا اسکریپت تنها هم میشه اپ کامل نوشت.

----------


## r4hgozar

سلام
عموما در تیم ها این کار انجام میشه و این 2 بخش از هم جداس
front-end  باید html,css,javascript رو بلد باشه و بسته به نیاز تیم فریم ورک مورد نیاز رو بلد باشه
و back-end هم باید یه زبان برنامه نویسی مثل C#‎, java یا هر چیزی رو بلد باشه

برای مدیریت تیم هم می تونید از این روشی که دوستمون گفت استفاده کنی که کارت راحت بشه
می تونی تو یه کار ساده تر از نرم افزار های مدیریت پروژه های تیمی هم استفاده کنید که هر نفر فقط به بخش خودش دسترسی داشته باشه و نتونه بخش دیگه ای رو دست کاری کنه، در ضمن داده ها بصورت ریپوزیتوری ذخیره می شه و تا مدیر تیم تایید نکرده اضافه نمیشه.
می تونم بهت tfs یا team fundation server رو معرفی کنم که تو ویژال استادیو هست. کارهم باهاش سخت نیست.
نرم افزار های دیگه هم زیادن
موفق باشی

----------


## shahab_ksh

اصولا چه نیازی به انگولار یا ریکت هست وقتی اجکس هست این دو فریمورک چه خصوصیتی برای وب آی پی آی اضافه می کنه؟

----------

